# "Redfish" Rod



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's some pics of my latest... This rod is built on an ATC PV704 blank. The customer wanted "redfish colors", so I used a couple different shades of tan and three different shades of copper. The butt cap and trim are spalted maple, and the buttcap has an inlaid Texas quarter under permagloss. The tiger wrap is tan on the bottom with FishHawk copper on top. It has a drop shot style hook keeper. The reel seat is a Fuji soft-touch. Big thanks to Jerry (Goags) for making the redfish decal for me. It's a mosaic style redfish done with the metallic media. Jerry did a great job on this decal and I couldn't be happier with it... Thanks again! The butt wrap on this is a scales pattern. The name decal was my first attempt at the holo decals. I was pretty happy with it, although I thought the background should have been darker black... I don't have guides on it yet, but they'll be Recoils. I just got a new camera today... It really shows every speck of dust huh??


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Very beautifyul workmanship. Awesome colors


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That looks great. You sure do purty work.
Pat


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Kyle, your rods have always looked great but your photos have taken a giant leap forward. Mr. Smith will be blown away,,,,,Jim


----------



## 210rob (Aug 8, 2008)

Now that is one good looking rod love the colors.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Man! I get home from work, fix a margarita/rocks, log in, and WOW!! That's sweeter than "tupelo honey". Great job, Kyle!
Jerry


----------



## SmellinSalt (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful stick


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Great looking rod.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

:cheers: that is one cool looking rod Kyle. Scale wrap is one of my favorites but the workmanship is freaking Awesome. Love the decal and hook setting too. AAA+++ IMHO.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thta is REALLY a beautiful rod Kyle! Everything from the butt to the wrap are eye catchers that'll take awhile to absorb when looking at it! Beautiful work!


----------



## jig-it man (Feb 28, 2008)

*nice rod*

Very Nice, 
Like to know what camera you are using, Mine wont do macro that nice.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Kyle that's really CLASSY!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks guys! The camera is an Olympus Stylus Tough 8000. It's one of the shockproof, waterproof digitals. It takes good macros and is pretty indestructible, so I was sold... I havn't completely figured it out yet, but I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

Kyle
your work is amazing I am just trying to catch up and you pull away with another awesome rod.
nice work


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Good looking rod as always, I like the colors and the wrap.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

I think that is the best lookng rod i have seen, VERY NICE!


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

that's one fine rod makes me want to start building again


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

bullred123 said:


> that's one fine rod makes me want to start building again


.....come on!


----------



## johnpkimble (Apr 20, 2009)

*NICE*

Thats beautiful.


----------



## Copperminer (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful rod


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow... Would love to have one, I really like the Texas Quater on the end. Good job!

C


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Top of the heap, Kyle...a custom job for a happy fisherman.

JLD:brew2:


----------

